
Send website events to Google analytics without code - vishnuvvn
http://www.customerlabs.co?utm_source=Hackernews&utm_campaign=post
======
automatwon
The title "Send website events to Google analytics without code" is not true.
"Follow the simple on-screen instructions to add a tiny piece of software on
your website." That's like saying a manager can produce a software product
without any code...

~~~
vishnuvvn
Sorry, my bad I meant without writing code in the javascript for configuring
events.

